# CD ROM drive making computer slow to load



## jmrb

Hi Guys! 

Ive been trying to upgrade my mums CD Rom with a CD-R/DVD rom and have run into some interesting things. 

I accidentally broke the IDE cable to connect the new CD-R/DVD rom

The interesting thing is that my mums computer was sooooo slow to load when the CD Rom was connected, but now its only got the power cable connected not the IDE cable - the computer is now 100 times faster. Could someone explain why this has made a huge difference to the computer speed. The IDE cable was connected as : 

mainboard > HDD (Slave) > CDROM (Master). 

When i get the new cable should i connect the CDROM as slave to preserve the increase in speed? 

Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## jimmymac

do you have a sepearate IDE header on your Motherboard, if so then you should connect the CD ROM drive on a separate channel to your HDD.


----------



## jmrb

Thanks for the speedy reply Jimmy!

im a real novice at computers. I dont think it has a separate IDE header as the cable that was in it had 3 connectors on it : 1. MBoard 2.(Slave) HDD 3.(Master) CDROM


----------



## jimmymac

any idea what the motherboard model is?

if not google for a program called CPU Z, download and run it and it will tell you under the mainboard section.


----------



## jmrb

Thanks Jimmy!

The motherboard is :

Manufacturer : Trigem Computer, Inc.
Model : Pinole
Chipset : Intel i810 Rev.A3


----------



## jimmymac

could you also let me know the rest of the specs, i think i've got a picture of your board up but just wnat to confirm based on the rest of the components, specifically the CPU, CPU Z will tell you that too


----------



## jmrb

Sure Jimmy! and thank you so much for helping me with this!
CPU
Name : Intel Celeron 1100Mhz
Codename : Coppermine
Brand: 1
Package: Socket 370 FCPGA


----------



## jimmymac

Thought it was, is this your board below?








If so then note the two IDE headers at the top, I would advise getting hold of another IDE cable. Plug your HDD into the Primary IDE header and then plug your CD/DVD drive into the secondary IDE header.

I'm not saying this will definately solve your problem but it will be a start.

I'm guessing that it is taking a long time to post when both are plugged in because the mobo is trying to identify if the drive plugged in after the HDD is another HDD and its getting a little confused.

Sperating them should hopefully help


----------



## jmrb

it looks exactly like what ive got.
Ill definately try the separate IDE connection.

Thankyou so much Jimmy!

Jai


----------



## jimmymac

hopefully it helps, if not then come back and let us know and hopefully someone here can come up with a solution


----------

